# Tyton modification



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Tyton fork modified to accept "Para Tabs"



















































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

The tabs look great your tube set will last longer....as too no rubbing on the shooter..for wear on the elastic's...Plus better flotation

for being more accurate in your shooting.....best too you....Would want toknow how you shooting with this new shooter....as to hits

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nice mod, Joe. What size hole? Gotta love that shade of blue.*


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> The tabs look great your tube set will last longer....as too no rubbing on the shooter..for wear on the elastic's...Plus better flotation
> 
> for being more accurate in your shooting.....best too you....Would want toknow how you shooting with this new shooter....as to hits
> 
> ...


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Nice mod, Joe. What size hole? Gotta love that shade of blue.*
> 
> *M&M*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks nice. is that paracord wrapped through the hole and then creating the loop or is it paracord loops held on with rubber? If it's one piece of paracord through the hole and then made into a loop, how did you tie it?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Sherman said:


> Looks nice. is that paracord wrapped through the hole and then creating the loop or is it paracord loops held on with rubber? If it's one piece of paracord through the hole and then made into a loop, how did you tie it?
> 
> Sherman
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice idea, Joe. The incontinence pads make a nice photo background.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Nice idea, Joe. The incontinence pads make a nice photo background.


Lol Chuck 
Some times I think the character in the Chucky 
Horror flicks is a product of your loins your such a cut up lol, I didn't know that their using bubble wrap envelopes as incontinence pads these days .any way gonna tube it up for BBs.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Joe,

I just think those paratabs are the cleanest look. Good job on the mod by the way. I can understand Toddy defecting. Ha ha! :neener: Shhhhhh, be quiet, I think poor ol' Chuck is loosin' his eyesite. LOLROF :rofl: Besides, I know *"they"* are listening! Gotta' go find my tinfoil deflector hat! Man, I crack me up!

SSS

:woot: :woot:

And, I approve this message. :werd: :yeahthat:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> I just think those paratabs are the cleanest look. Good job on the mod by the way. I can understand Toddy defecting. Ha ha! :neener: Shhhhhh, be quiet, I think poor ol' Chuck is loosin' his eyesite. LOLROF :rofl: Besides, I know *"they"* are listening! Gotta' go find my tinfoil deflector hat! Man, I crack me up!
> 
> ...


Yea the bugs are about lol,any way did u copy up
The band jig yet ?


----------

